# Is the 3DS worth it?



## Micah (Jun 25, 2011)

I really want to get it, but I've heard some negative things about it. What are some of its pros/cons?


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 25, 2011)

One of my friends has it and he said after playing it for a while, the 3D *can* give you a headache. It does look pretty cool though...
I don't have one myself, but that is because there aren't many games I am interested in. I might get it when AC 3DS come out or if a Mario Kart is released (or a few other series that I like).


----------



## Micah (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it worth $250? Right now there's no software that interests me. Should I just wait a while for a price drop? I'm not so excited about it that I can't wait.

Also, does Gamestop allow you to trade in your DS Lite for credit toward a 3DS?


----------



## Wish (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol gamestop is ****.
If you don't have the charger or ds pen, you have to pay 18 more bucks.
Also they only give you 50?
You could sell it on Ebay with the rest of the games you don't want for like 25-50 percent more.
I have it, it's good.
My friend dropped it one time, and it has these scratches (minor but ffffffffff) So yeah you should get the crystal armor which is 15 dollars...
Lots of pros. I use it as an ipod and you can play with the effects... Um. 3DS does come with Excitebike and Pokedex 3D for free... Only titles right now I see out that are worth getting are OoT and Streetfighter.
Cons would be it's quite large, can't fit in your pocket...
Overall I think it's great. Red 3DS is coming out spring 2012 so I don't know if you would like to wait.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 25, 2011)

It will be worth it when more games come out


----------



## Marcus (Jun 25, 2011)

I have it. The 3DS itself is phenomenal, definitely worth the money. However, the games currently out are pretty bog standard, so there's no rush. Also if you are waiting for the price to go down, I have a feeling you will be waiting a very long time..especially with so many games to come/recently released(such as Zelda).


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 25, 2011)

I figured this had been said enough by everyone but I'll say it again I guess.
3DS currently has nothing but it will have awesome stuff coming out as you know. You can either get it now or wait, it doesn't matter which one you do, they'll both pretty much have the same outcome. but either way the 3DS plays old DS games too and has a lot of cool features, so as long as you have the money and like your DS you should probably get it. 3DS is just as durable as other Nintendo products, it's not plastic crap. All you need to worry about is buying a battery upgrade. And don't wait for a price drop, Nintendo only drops the price when they release a new system so they can get the old one off the shelves quicker. And no they won't be making a "3DS Lite", they said that themselves. Only reason the DS Lite was made was because the engineers were being ******** when they made the DS, they didn't make the same mistake this time.

tl;dr sure why not


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 25, 2011)

Micah said:


> Is it worth $250? Right now there's no software that interests me. Should I just wait a while for a price drop? I'm not so excited about it that I can't wait.
> 
> Also, does Gamestop allow you to trade in your DS Lite for credit toward a 3DS?


I would/am going to. I would assume you could get some credit, but not a whole lot...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I haven't gotten one yet just because I don't like any of the games that have come out already... I'll just wait for Paper Mario, AC3DS,Super Mario 3D Etc


----------



## Morkie (Jun 25, 2011)

I bought one a few weeks ago. I have 2 games, Zelda and Nintendogs, but I am 100% satisfied with my purchase. I'm having a great time with it.


----------



## Brad (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, I didn't buy it at release, and I bought it when Zelda came out, because that was my main reason for wanting one. Oh and MGS 3.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> It will be worth it when more games come out


 
this pretty much.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you get a 50 dollar discount if you trade in your DS Lite at gamestop, I'm not sure though. There is definitely some sort of offer though. I got it at launch date, but it was just sitting next to my bed until OoT3D came out. Now I use it all the time. The 3D looks great, and the slider is very helpful. The AR games and Face raiders are pretty fun, plus excite bike which is free until July 7th. If you want excite bike get it now, but if you don't care you can wait until games  you want come out. However, there won't be a price drop. Not for a very long time. I'd say it's worth it, as I use it constantly now. It's a great piece of technology, the battery life is shorter though.

tl;dr? Yes, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 26, 2011)

Absolutely. I think I've played my 3DS more than any other video game system I've ever bought in three month's time. I literally use it all the time, everyday. It just keeps pulling me in. I have more content on my 3DS than I know what to do with, lol. I have eight 3DS games to keep me occupied, 20 DSiWare games to play through (they may not be 3D, but there's a lot of great DSiWare titles worth playing), three Virtual Console games, plus all the built in content, and the free Pok?dex 3D and 3D Classics: Excitebike. I don't the what the hell I'm going to do when all the great games come out later this year. @_@

But, yeah, it's pretty awesome. And StreetPass is, too. I just got back from StreetPass Arizona's StreetPass Day meetup, and it was hugely successful.

EDIT: Oh, also, the 3D effect has never bothered me at all. I always have it up at full blast (except for Pilotwings Resort, I need to turn it down a bit for that one game). No headaches, nothing. It's different for everyone, though. But 3D or not, it's still an amazing system.


----------



## WalkaMan (Jun 26, 2011)

I just got mine, I'd say its worth it, lots of solid titles coming and OoT is just pure fun. Love the update it got. 3D isn't too great though, it's cool, but causes eye strain. I usually keep it off.


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2011)

Er, I guess instead of price drop I might wait for a bundle? I'm not that big of a gamer anymore and I don't have that much free cash to throw around. I also don't have an internet connection for my video game systems. Will that hinder the enjoyment at all?


----------



## Justin (Jun 26, 2011)

Micah said:


> Er, I guess instead of price drop I might wait for a bundle? I'm not that big of a gamer anymore and I don't have that much free cash to throw around. I also don't have an internet connection for my video game systems. Will that hinder the enjoyment at all?


 
I'm predicting a Red 3DS Mario Kart bundle when that comes out this Holiday. Also, yes it will hinder your enjoyment a bit. For example, you won't be able to get the free Excitebike 3D Classic or Pokedex 3D.


----------



## Fontana (Jun 26, 2011)

It is totally worth it now, with OoT out and a massive line up of first party games coming. The 3D has never given me a headache and if it does, just turn it off. It's not the only reason why this system is good, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 26, 2011)

Micah said:


> Er, I guess instead of price drop I might wait for a bundle? I'm not that big of a gamer anymore and I don't have that much free cash to throw around. I also don't have an internet connection for my video game systems. Will that hinder the enjoyment at all?


I'd say the chances for a bundle is pretty slim, at least this year. Nintendo considers the 3DS's built-in content to be its "Wii Sports" (and there really is a lot of stuff bundled in from the start), so I doubt they'll release a bundle with a game anytime soon. It took them four years before they bundled another game with the Wii, after all.

As for not having Wi-Fi, yes, it will hinder your 3DS's capabilities, but you can always go to a Best Buy or anywhere else with a Nintendo Zone to update your system and/or use the eShop if you want, so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2011)

At the moment, I'd say no. Zelda is the only interesting title, imo.

wait for the better games to come out


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2011)

Hm, should I get it using Amazon's warehouse deals and save $40?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 26, 2011)

It is if you want the 3DS exclusive games.

Especially Paper Mario 3DS.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it's so completely worth it. So far, I have only one 3DS game (Nintendogs + Cats) but I have other DS games too. 

But I don't see the 3D in it. It just looks like a split image.


----------



## Micah (Jun 29, 2011)

Just got my 3DS in the mail and it's already blowing my mind. Face Raiders is awesome.

I didn't pick up any 3DS games but I did get Pokemon White (my first Pokemon game ever). I'm enjoying learning all about that franchise.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2011)

Micah said:


> Just got my 3DS in the mail and it's already blowing my mind. Face Raiders is awesome.
> 
> I didn't pick up any 3DS games but I did get Pokemon White (my first Pokemon game ever). I'm enjoying learning all about that franchise.


 
Yay.


Speaking of Pokemon, did we ever get Miranda to play Pokemon?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm kinda wondering if it's worth it to. I heard some pros and cons, but still not sure.
My plan is to get a 3DS transfer games from my dsi and then sell the Dsi to the shop. But I don't want to get like 50 dollars for it. I read that some stores will give you more money if you trade it in while buying 3DS, so I'm not sure. I don't really know if I need the dsiware stuff.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll buy you one.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I'm kinda wondering if it's worth it to. I heard some pros and cons, but still not sure.
> My plan is to get a 3DS transfer games from my dsi and then sell the Dsi to the shop. But I don't want to get like 50 dollars for it. I read that some stores will give you more money if you trade it in while buying 3DS, so I'm not sure. I don't really know if I need the dsiware stuff.


How much money worth of DSiWare do you have on that DSi? If you have a lot of DSiWare, it's definitely worth transferring them over. Just keep in mind that all save data will be erased during the transfer, unfortunately.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> How much money worth of DSiWare do you have on that DSi? If you have a lot of DSiWare, it's definitely worth transferring them over. Just keep in mind that all save data will be erased during the transfer, unfortunately.


 
I have used like 5000 points.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 30, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I have used like 5000 points.


 I have the following Fillfall:

Nintendo Wii: 2.000 Nintendo Points
Nintendo DSi: 2.000 Nintendo Points
Nintendo DSi XL: 2.000 Nintendo Points
Nintendo 3DS: ?24.60


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 30, 2011)

Just to add my 2 cents, there are definitely some games that are worth buying a 3DS for... but the 3D is pointless and a stupid gimmick.  But I didn't expect any more than that when buying the system.  Even without the 2D, it's a great graphical leap and that's all that really matters to me.

Get Ocarina of Time, Street Fighter, Dead or Alive, and maaaaaybe Pilotwings.  Perhaps Mercenaries, if you can get it for less than full price.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have the following Fillfall:
> 
> Nintendo Wii: 2.000 Nintendo Points
> Nintendo DSi: 2.000 Nintendo Points
> ...


 
Why did you trade in all that? Also some of the games suck, but some of them is good. Also can you transfer the same DsiWare from the same system to 2 different 3DS?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I have used like 5000 points.


So that's $50. Yeah, I'd definitely transfer them over if I were you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Just to add my 2 cents, there are definitely some games that are worth buying a 3DS for... *but the 3D is pointless and a stupid gimmick.*  But I didn't expect any more than that when buying the system.  Even without the 2D, it's a great graphical leap and that's all that really matters to me.
> 
> Get Ocarina of Time, Street Fighter, Dead or Alive, and maaaaaybe Pilotwings.  Perhaps Mercenaries, if you can get it for less than full price.


I wouldn't say so. While the 3D for most of the games out right now isn't very impactful, for a few it adds a lot. Okay, maybe only Pilotwings Resort, and possibly Ocarina of Time 3D. But it's definitely noticeable in Pilotwings Resort. With 3D off, I completely suck at the game, as I do with all flying games, lol. But with 3D on, I can clearly judge the depth and can tell exactly where my aircraft is in the air. This makes flying through rings, shooting targets, popping balloons, and whatnot _a lot_ easier. I've found that the 3D also gives a noticeable boost in performance for Zelda, too. Not as much as Pilotwings, but it's always better to be able to view depth in a 3D game world.

And, I suppose this is more of my personal preference, but to me 3D makes the visuals so much more beautiful. It's like looking into a tiny box. Even when it's very subtle, like in Steel Diver, I'd still much rather play in 3D. I'd even take a drop in frame rate in games like Super Street Fighter IV and Dead or Alive: Dimensions over playing in 2D. After experiencing the 3DS, 2D screens just look so...dull to me. My iPhone has never seemed to dull and boring before! XD

Saying that 3D is pointless and just a stupid gimmick is like saying that HD is, too. High definition doesn't really add anything to gaming except making everything clearer visually, yet you don't hear people going around calling it a gimmick. At least 3D adds a sense of depth, something that actually can make an impact in games.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

Where I live, one 2000 point card costs 200 NOK one dollar is like 5 NOK. That means that the games are worth 500 NOK/100 dollars..


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> So that's $50. Yeah, I'd definitely transfer them over if I were you.


 Why? Will anything happen to the DSiWare if they are left untransferred from the Nintendo DSi/DSi XL Tye?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Why? Will anything happen to the DSiWare if they are left untransferred from the Nintendo DSi/DSi XL Tye?


He's asking if he should buy a 3DS first and transfer his DSiWare from his DSi to his new 3DS, or if he should just trade in his DSi towards a 3DS, thereby not being able to transfer his DSiWare over. Either way, he's selling his DSi.

But even if he wasn't getting rid of his DSi, I'd still transfer everything over if I were him. It's just nicer having all your games on one system.


----------



## Caius (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to be bluntly honest and say that the 3ds is NOT worth it. It's my opinion. I honestly think that the 3D on it is not top notch, nor is it worth what it's being marketed as. What is worth it however, is the nostalgia factor of certain games being remastered for the system, and that's about all I can see being useful on it. This is a biased opinion because 3D in anything, including televisions or movie theaters gives me intense migraines that I can't stand. You're just going to have to try it for yourself and see if it's worth you dropping the money for it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> I'm going to be bluntly honest and say that the 3ds is NOT worth it. It's my opinion. I honestly think that the 3D on it is not top notch, nor is it worth what it's being marketed as. What is worth it however, is the nostalgia factor of certain games being remastered for the system, and that's about all I can see being useful on it. This is a biased opinion because 3D in anything, including televisions or movie theaters gives me intense migraines that I can't stand. You're just going to have to try it for yourself and see if it's worth you dropping the money for it.


That's what the 3D Depth Slider is for, though; you can turn the 3D off if you don't like it. Like Bul said, even if the 3D doesn't do it for you, the graphics themselves are a big leap over the DS's. And 3D is just one of the many features of the 3DS. I personally find some features like StreetPass to be even better than the 3D effect. (But, daaaaamn, do I find the 3D visuals to be gorgeous. But I also have no trouble viewing them. The same can't be said for everyone, unfortunately.)


----------



## Caius (Jul 1, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> That's what the 3D Depth Slider is for, though; you can turn the 3D off if you don't like it. Like Bul said, even if the 3D doesn't do it for you, the graphics themselves are a big leap over the DS's. And 3D is just one of the many features of the 3DS. I personally find some features like StreetPass to be even better than the 3D effect. (But, daaaaamn, do I find the 3D visuals to be gorgeous. But I also have no trouble viewing them. The same can't be said for everyone, unfortunately.)



I can't fathom paying such an outrageous amount when the main feature of the console is something I can't use. That's just how I see it though. I haven't been very keen on handheld gaming lately either. I've had two ds's and I just can't seem to get into playing them at all. None of the games really interest me all that much either.. and I'm just a console person I suppose. But if it floats your boat kudos! Have fun with it, that's what it's there for after all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> I can't fathom paying such an outrageous amount when the main feature of the console is something I can't use. That's just how I see it though. I haven't been very keen on handheld gaming lately either. I've had two ds's and I just can't seem to get into playing them at all. None of the games really interest me all that much either.. and I'm just a console person I suppose. But if it floats your boat kudos! Have fun with it, that's what it's there for after all.


That's completely understandable if it's just not your type of system. I know quite a few people like you who don't really care for handhelds and only really play console/PC games.

Though, for the people who the 3DS _is_ for, it's still worth it even if you won't be using 3D much or at all, in my opinion. Personally, I always play with 3D on to the max (except with Pilotwings Resort, I need to turn it down a bit for that). But my boyfriend often plays with the 3D off because it tires his eyes sometimes, and he's been playing it even more than me lately!! XD Our roommate also likes to play with the 3D off a lot, especially with Super Street Fight IV and Dead or Alive: Dimensions for the doubled frame rate. So, 3D or not, the 3DS still has a lot to offer. After all, 3D's not its _main_ feature, it's just _one_ of its main features.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> I'm going to be bluntly honest and say that the 3ds is NOT worth it. It's my opinion. I honestly think that the 3D on it is not top notch, nor is it worth what it's being marketed as. What is worth it however, is the nostalgia factor of certain games being remastered for the system, and that's about all I can see being useful on it. This is a biased opinion because 3D in anything, including televisions or movie theaters gives me intense migraines that I can't stand. You're just going to have to try it for yourself and see if it's worth you dropping the money for it.



I'm not being rude, but he's already bought it. So opinions now don't matter.


----------



## Caius (Jul 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm not being rude, but he's already bought it. So opinions now don't matter.



Just answering the thread question


----------



## MasterC (Jul 1, 2011)

Although this thread can be useful for others who still didn't buy a 3DS.


----------

